
How to Start a Company in 72 Hours (and Build a Ton of Velocity by Yourself) - saddington
https://blog.trytomo.com/how-to-start-a-company-in-72-hours-and-build-a-ton-of-velocity-by-yourself-edc2e6d9971
======
saddington
Love to see what others have in their "starter kit"!

